# american beautyberry



## smack (Sep 21, 2010)

i've got an abundance of this growing around here right now. i asked mr. google and he said that they are excellent for making jelly and wine, but i cant find a recipe anywhere. i think this would be a case where boiling would be wise for extracting the juice, though i'm iffy about letting the must sit on on the pulp/seeds. once i've got the juice i'll just start measuring SG, acidity etc and go from there. probably add some tannin if i'm working with straight juice. 

this can only end terribly



jumped the gun a little bit, i found a recipe that actually looks promising:
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8882&PN=3


----------



## pwrose (Sep 21, 2010)

a little digging and I found that you dont want to add the tannins even if you are taking the seeds, pulp and skins off and just using the juice. There will be enough tannins there to cover you. I am still looking for more info, but I need to say thank you for posting this. I have been trying to find out what that berry was since last year (it wasn't exactly a high priority either), because one of our bee yards has an entire wood line that is purple with these berries.

I will post up a recipe if I find one anywhere.


----------

